# Durchlaufkühler



## freizeitmanager (8. November 2014)

*Durchlaufkühler*

Hi ich überlege meine Wasserkühlung (aqua computer Cuplex Kryos XT .925 Silver Edition; Watercool Radiator MO-RA3 360 Pro - Stainless Steel Edition mit 18x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK-PS - 140mm; aqua computer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe - Ultra Version) mit nen Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 1500 zu erweitern um bessere Temps zu erreichen, wäre das sinnvoll?
Hat einer nen Hailea?
Gruß FM


----------



## Noirsoleil (8. November 2014)

*AW: Durchlaufkühler*

Klar würde das bessere Temperaturen bringen. Wesentlich bessere sogar, aber brauchst du das überhaupt? Kauf dir für das Geld lieber 2 weitere MO-RAs. Das ist deutlich sinnvoller, leiser, effizienter...


----------



## Icephoen1x (9. November 2014)

*AW: Durchlaufkühler*

Kostet dann halt viel mehr strom und ist wahrscheinlich lauter. Bessere temps bekommste damit wahrscheinlich schon. Bloß die frage ist ob das lohnt wenn der kühler am ende nochmal soviel strom wie der pc frisst.


----------



## Tifi (9. November 2014)

*AW: Durchlaufkühler*

Solange bei deinem Setup nur die CPU gekühlt wird, würde ich weder den Durchlaufkühler kaufen, geschweige denn noch weitere Radiatoren.
Man muss hier ganz klar differenzieren ob dir die CPU Temperatur zu hoch ist oder die Wassertemperatur. 
Dann brauch man reale Werte, es ist wichtig zu wissen welche CPU gekühlt werden soll und vor allem wie viel °C im Idle/Volllast auftreten.
Wenn der Durchlaufkühler falsch eingestellt ist, bildet sich Kondenswasser auf den Schläuchen. Dabei kommt es dann gerne mal vor, das ein Tropfen auf dem Mainboard/Grafikkarten landet.


----------



## freizeitmanager (9. November 2014)

Hi All,

Also es wird aktuell folgendes gekühlt: i7-5960X und 3 x EVGA Titan Black Hydro Copper.
Der Rechner ist wirklich nur zum Dillern und Spaß haben,er läuft nur 3-4 Stunden die Woche wenn ich dazu komm.
Deshalb überleg ich die Wasserkühlung mit nen Chiller zu topen um bessere Temps beim Benchen zu holen.
Strom wäre zu verschmerzen ( aktuell läuft er  Pc mit ein 1500w enermax Netzteil )
Lautstärke sollte schon passen, will ja nicht mit Ohrenstöbsel im Zimmer sitzen.

Gruß Dominik


----------



## General Quicksilver (9. November 2014)

*AW: Durchlaufkühler*

Es kommt auch darauf an, was du erreichen willst. Was für Wassertemperaturen hast du? Was für Wassertemperaturen hättest du gerne? Wenn du nur nahe an die Raumtemperatur heranwillst mit der Wassertemperatur, ist es besser wenn du nur mehr Radiatoren in den Kreislauf hinzufügst. Wassertemperaturen im Bereich der Raumtemperatur könntest du mit einer Kombination aus Radiatoren und Durchlaufkühler erreichen, auch wenn dieser Fall nicht unbedingt optimal ist. Wenn du unter Raumtemperatur kühlen willst, musst du die Radiatoren aus dem Kreislauf entfernen, da diese dann gegen die Radiatoren arbeiten. (Die Tempeaturdifferenzen im Wasserkreislauf sind nicht sehr groß --> bei 120 l/h und 1Kw Wärmeeintrag würde sich eine Temperaturdifferenz von etwa 7,2°C ergeben.) Ohne Radiatioren könntest du dann ohne größeren Aufwand theoretisch das Wasser bis zum Taupunkt herunterkühlen, nur das der Taupunkt abhängig von der Luftfeuchtigkeit bei der entsprechenden Raumtemperatur ist, also in der Regel alles andere als konstant. Der Durchlaufkühler kann bis auf 4°C eingestellt werden, wodurch dann schon deutliche Kondenswasserprobleme entstehen sollten, aber das Kühlwasser noch nicht gefriert. Durch Abklemmen des Thermostates wären wohl irgendwas bei -10°C bis -15°C  möglich, wass dann aber entsprechende Isolationen erfordern würde. Entsprechend speziell dafür gebaute Chiller schaffen dann -30°C...-40°C. Dabei ist dann aber auch schon auf die Pumpenauswahl zu achten. Problematisch bei der ganzen Sache erscheint mir aber zu sein, das in deinem System mit einem hohen Wärmeeintrag zu rechnen ist (die 3 Grafikkarten dürften da ordentlich heizen), was einen enorm leistungsfähigen Chiller erfordern würde --> groß, schwer, hoher Stromverbrauch. Es wäre dann wohl besser nur die CPU in einem seperaten Kreislauf mit dem Chiller zu kühlen. Insgesammt ist dabei eben zu bedenken, das du einen hohen Aufwand betreiben musst...


----------



## timosu (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufkühler*

hatte das teil selbst mal... ich kann dir davon nur abraten! hab selbst aktuell nen 5960x unter wasser mit 2xr9 290x unter wasser und die radis sind alle intern... nachm hailea hatte ich es mal mit 3 moras versucht... was unnötig platz weggenommen hatte ^^
aktuelle habe ich das große phanteks ephrimo oder wie sich das nennt ^^ mit 3 großen radis... 480 slim im deckel, 280 in der front und 280er am boden... davor hatte ich noch einen 140er am heck was aber seitdem das neue x99 ohne wasser auskommt nicht mehr benötigt wurde 
das ganze sieht aktuell so aus:
http://abload.de/img/foto31.12.14030049v5sh8.jpg
http://abload.de/img/foto31.12.140303114esa4.jpg

davor hat es mit einem x79 rampage IV so ausgesehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[url=http://abload.de/image.php?img=5yjgq.jpg]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]

war ne enge sache... bin dann von 19/13 auf 16/13 schlauch umgestiegen. das ding hat natürlich auch sein gewicht gehabt ^^

die moras haben sich damals neben dem lian li a80 versammelt und x79 8 core xeon mit 3x gtx 580.... board, graka und cpu waren damit total locker kaltgestellt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://abload.de/img/dsc_00621yjjb.jpg

nun ist alles sauber in einem system und ne dritte graka oder das board könnte ich locker noch mitkühlen... steht nix aussenrum und wassertemp ist bei 24-28°C im idle.... bei 2h prime mit 4,3ghz geht die wassertemp auf knapp 37°C und cpu bei 90°C
aber was sagt schon prime aus? kein spiel oder app schafft das auf diese dauer. aber man will ja immer seine grenzen vom sys kennenlernen 

daher rate ich dir davon diesen durchlaufkühler zu kaufen.... einfach aus erfahrung!


----------



## enta (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufkühler*

Oh nein Timosou, du hattest genau das selbe beschissene Lianli wie ich es aktuell noch haben 
Erst die letzten Tage alles auf x99 mit Wakü umgebaut und das Teil so krass verflucht!

In dem Ding Kabelmanagement zu betreiben ist wie eine Strafe, hätte das Ding fast mit ner Axt zerlegt


----------

